# Fear not -- ridesare insurance is easy & cheap



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

After deciding I'll likely do this thing and poss other gigs with my cars for at least the rest of 2017, I made the call... coverage came to $16 extra per car, per month.... effective immediately/no questions asked/happy to help. Factors incl: safe car makes/models, location, my age, a perfect driving record, decades insured w/ Erie, etc. A worse case scenario may have bumped it only slightly. I'll feel a little better hitting the road this week...

If you're considering adding rideshare coverage, but worried about bringing it up with your insurance agent, or about the costs, go for it. An extra hour on the road per. month will cover the extra premium.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Not in Florida!


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

I take that back I was able to get it at the same rate with the rider it added a few bucks but I will have to change to a different company as mine does not offer it yet.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Not in Florida


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep I found 2 options Formost through Farmers but that was $175 a month for me total and through State Farm as a TNC Rideshare rider or endorsement covering Period 1. This only cost $3 a month added on to my personal policy but only available for part time drivers which I am 20-25 hours a week. As far as I know these are the only 2 options in Florida at the moment.


----------



## blackflower (Jul 10, 2017)

How can i start drivin x without insurance in my name? without paying a dime..till i drive a little & make it?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

You can't


----------

